# Do you shower with your spouse/SO?



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

We do. We both love it. 

It usually leads to great sex though. I wish we showered more often, it usually happens once a month. It's fun to wash each other too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

We do indeed sometimes. Sometimes it's fun, and sometimes it's "FUN." ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DoYouWoo (Jul 19, 2011)

Small shower, kids running around.... I can but dream of a day we get to shower together again!


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

We used to do it every night when we had a bigger bathroom. 

The only bad thing about our apartment now is the bathroom is too small, we can't have this kind of fun anymore. 

I'll just have more fun with him in bed!


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

We had the kids involved painting a birdhouse in the kitchen while we took our shower today. Luckily our bedroom door has a lock, they were occupied for 2 hours painting that birdhouse! . They did a great job too, no interruptions. 

I love it! Sort of a bonding experience for me. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Every morning so we don't run out of hot water 

It's not sexy time though. More like, sleepy, groggy time :rofl:


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

used to sometimes. i always enjoyed it.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

She flicks water on me, wakes me up, then drags me there and shoves me inside from time to time


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

No. God no.


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

Before my EA I used to always consider bathing a "solo sport." For whatever reason - hysterical bonding probably - after my EA we do. 

Why oh why was I so stupid all those years we were married before my EA??? Missed opportunity.


----------



## scione (Jul 11, 2011)

Yes, every time we shower. But then again, I shower once a year.


----------



## Unsure in Seattle (Sep 6, 2011)

Usually once a week or so.


----------



## I'mAllIn (Oct 20, 2011)

We usually shower together after great morning sex. Sortof like a cool down, that doesn't do much to cool us down. He always suggests it to "save time" since we're usually late for something by then, but it doesn't save any time either


----------



## Rob774 (Sep 27, 2010)

We used to, but she always assumed i want to do it squarely for sex, so i don't bother with it anymore.


----------



## OliveAdventure (Nov 23, 2011)

When I want to please him we do


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Rob774 said:


> We used to, but she always assumed i want to do it squarely for sex


Hmmmm.... I don't see a problem with that.  

It's my full purpose hopping in the shower after him, plus the bonding experience.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Runs like Dog said:


> No. God no.


Uh oh, why not?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rob774 (Sep 27, 2010)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> Hmmmm.... I don't see a problem with that.
> 
> It's my full purpose hopping in the shower after him, plus the bonding experience.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes, but when you are having "our" problem...then it gets used as only a reason for that. Same way with massages. "You only want to do that because your stuff will be involved." Well, i don't offer massages anymore.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

we shower together in the summer. our summers are from march til october.


----------



## riceupholstery (Dec 21, 2011)

We do about 70% of the time. Mostly just to save on water. Not a very sexy thing anymore


----------



## square1 (Oct 31, 2011)

We do once or twice a week. Sometimes there is sex others it doesn't happen but its nice either way.


----------



## Tall Average Guy (Jul 26, 2011)

Rob774 said:


> Yes, but when you are having "our" problem...then it gets used as only a reason for that. Same way with massages. "You only want to do that because your stuff will be involved." Well, i don't offer massages anymore.


Getting in the shower with her in the morning can be a great way to get some good "touching" time in without getting that thrown at you. Hop in the shower with her and help wash her hair and back. Get yourself clean, give her a quick kiss and hop out, telling her you are going to give her time to finish up. No pressure, no expectations, no comment. Then off to work. 

We do it every couple of weeks (three kids 10 and under make it difficult to do regularly). Sometimes it leads to fun time, other times it is just time to be together.


----------



## deejov (Sep 24, 2011)

Runs like Dog said:


> No. God no.


Maybe if your wife did shower more... or you got close to her immediately after she showered and before she lit up a smoke, you might get a whiff of a woman without curlers. lol


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> Uh oh, why not?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


For one thing I haven't seen her body in 20 years. It would be a shock. Secondly, it would involve a lot of tiresome pre chore planning for the rest of the day. We could save time if she wrote down her 2-do list and handed it to me.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

deejov said:


> Maybe if your wife did shower more... or you got close to her immediately after she showered and before she lit up a smoke, you might get a whiff of a woman without curlers. lol


I'd be more worried about a murder-suicide via throwing a hair dryer in the shower.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

We used to do it all the time when he was unemployed a while back.

When we recently had our sex weekend, we showered together as a bonding experience.

It was so intimate and loving. We must shower together more often.


----------



## SleepyDog (Dec 21, 2011)

we do all the time...it's fun and relaxing. she likes the water super hot though :-|


----------



## firetiger (Nov 9, 2011)

Used to not anymore


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

Huh! Jumped in with H this morning, and he got out so fast I thought he was being scalded by the water or something...but no. It was just me. Hell, I tried...


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

CandieGirl said:


> Huh! Jumped in with H this morning, and he got out so fast I thought he was being scalded by the water or something...but no. It was just me. Hell, I tried...


Geeze, I'd be a bit upset with that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> Geeze, I'd be a bit upset with that.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm very upset, actually...our whole marriage seems to have turn into a big "He's not that into you" - and I just don't understand it. I've tried everything I can think of - nothing helps. I've snooped, turned up nothing, so don't think it's an affair. He's busy with work , but I've asked time and time again on here, what man is to busy to 'get busy'???? I'm actually developing a huge complex - not good!


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Runs like Dog said:


> For one thing I haven't seen her body in 20 years. It would be a shock. Secondly, it would involve a lot of tiresome pre chore planning for the rest of the day. We could save time if she wrote down her 2-do list and handed it to me.


Wow, are you living in the same house? I can't imagine going too long without seeing hubby naked, I'm sure he feels the same way about me. I don't look nearly as good as I did 13 years ago. Age sort of creeps up and changes your body a bit. I also could not go more then 2 days MAX without sex either. 20 years is a heck of a long time!

In the last 12 married years, I've never written a 2 do list. My mother always has an ongoing one for my dad, but she's a bit bossy. I vowed to my husband I'd never take on any of her traits.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

CandieGirl said:


> I'm very upset, actually...our whole marriage seems to have turn into a big "He's not that into you" - and I just don't understand it. I've tried everything I can think of - nothing helps. I've snooped, turned up nothing, so don't think it's an affair. He's busy with work , but I've asked time and time again on here, what man is to busy to 'get busy'???? I'm actually developing a huge complex - not good!


I'm very sorry. I do hope things turn around for the better soon.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FurryFluffy (Dec 2, 2011)

no.never.i don't know why.
i'm just guessing here, but i think it's because I spend like 30 mins and he only takes 5mins in the bathroom


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

*Dean* said:


> Do it again.
> 
> Don't give up.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dean, and not to go off topic with my issues, but I'm getting sick of trying. It's all I do. Try, try, try - to no avail.

My husband is a good man, he's home every night, we go out together, he's great around the house. He just doesn't want anything to do with me (physically) anymore. His job, it seems, is everything.

Now, to get back on topic, I shower alone from here on in!


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

The next time you try to jump in the shower with him, try taking him in your mouth. It might lead to some fun, since he can't run away with you hurting his penis. 

I am dead serious and I am not trying to be flip.


----------



## Jane Doe (Dec 19, 2011)

every single shower, yes. it's part of our routine i guess. it's not sexual at all, but i like it. keeps water costs down.


----------



## charlene (Jul 21, 2011)

Only after sex....


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Anyway she doesn't take showers. Mostly it's an hour in the Jacuzzi tub for her.


----------



## Duke (May 15, 2011)

We used to all the time. That was years ago. I will have to jump in there and see what she does!



CandieGirl said:


> I'm very upset, actually...our whole marriage seems to have turn into a big "He's not that into you" - and I just don't understand it. I've tried everything I can think of - nothing helps. I've snooped, turned up nothing, so don't think it's an affair. He's busy with work , but I've asked time and time again on here, what man is to busy to 'get busy'???? I'm actually developing a huge complex - not good!


You should be upset. A man should never be too busy for sex!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Me & my husband take more baths together than do the shower thing. We enjoy them out on vacation every time though , like a long awaited treat -our shower pressure could be better at home. 

We seriously take a bath together near every single night, sometimes we do bubbles and candles, we talk in there, laugh, lather each other up. Love the closeness, and every day he is off, we take one in the morning too!


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Any time I can get asked with my GF is a good time. But our schedules don't mesh often for that, plus it would mean her having to haul a bathroom of stuff over to my place. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## one_strange_otter (Aug 26, 2008)

Maybe once in 14 years just to have fun...Other times I tried but she wanted me to wait until she actually showered, shaved, washed hair, etc before getting in and even then we were fighting over the water. We aren't very flexible so sex in there is tough. She likes to use the shower as alone time so I don't bug her anymore. But my next house I'm purposefully building an oversized shower with a showerhead on each side and benches lol


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Better get handrails and a non skid floor.


----------



## annagarret (Jun 12, 2011)

We have in the past but not lately, I miss it, so does he I am sure.

Having 6 people and one bathroom could also be a prob lol.Maybe we could wake up at 2 am and do it:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Claire (May 1, 2009)

Yep! and it rocks.. and is sweet, I think it is a really good thing for an intimate relationship.. from a sexual standpoint .. and just from a little bonding time.


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

No I'm a weirdo totally grossses me out. A bath on the rarest occassions.


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

Just had a shower with wifey


----------

